# old loco's to dcc



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok Iam getting closer to starting my layout and Iam sure Iam going to go DCC. My question is can all locos be coverted to dcc and does it matter what decoder I use. Iam going to buy a NCE system. HO


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I am not a DCC modeler yet but I think most, but not all can be converted. I have been told that there are different kinds of decoders. but someone smarter than me will get on here soon. You might get a better response in the DCC section.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Almost all Locos/Engines can be converted to DCC.
What is your skill set like?
Are you good with a soldering iron?
Can you deal with tiny parts?
Do you know anything about electronics?
I've been doing installs for people for years and it's all a matter of room! Steamers can get a little tricky finding room and wiring them up. 
Some cheaper older engines it's just not worth the time or money to do it.
Just because your using a NCE system does not mean you have to use NCE decoders, There are several different decoder manufactures and each one makes different models, for different needs.
The next step is if you want sound or not, that adds a whole other twist to it.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

I found it to be "fun" adding DCC to analog loco's, but there's a learning curve and the way I started was researching all I could to even begin to understand the jargon. For the most part these forums are for problems, so you're gonna read a lot of threads concerning problems, but don't be discouraged by it, LOL we're all in the same boat. The internet is full of resources for this hobby. I personally like the site I'm sending you to, TCS, another decoder and one of my favorites, the page I'm sending you to shows and explains how to install decoders in analog loco's, including my favorite, steam of course. Just scroll down and click on to see most types of loco installs. Hard wiring can be difficult, but I like a challenge, learned that from being competitive I guess. Soundtraxx too is another favorite of mine as well as Digitrax. But check it out:
http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Content/Installation_Pictures/HO_Scale/HO_Search/search.html


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*N scale DCC makeovers*

NimT,

Do you do N scale installs as well? Also, I have a Hawthorne Village "Silver Moon Express" loco I would LOVE to have DCC with sound and smoke added. It is On30 on HO track. I tried Bachmann service, but they said they don't do that sort of thing, I guess they are repair only. Here is the engine (I love wolves, if you can't tell!)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey ... is that VIXEN's train ?!?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweet! Yep I do Z to 7 1/2" repairs, build and Installs!
On some thing like that I would suggest on Soundtraxx Tsunami decoder. 
I personally would avoid smoke, it's not worth the cost or mess of it all...But if you dead set on it Yep I can do it!:thumbsup:
Just Pm me!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Vixen would fit right in*

It might be a bit small for her though! I have wolf clocks, coffee cups, wine glasses, welcome signs, shower curtains, hand towels, bed spread and pillow cases, statues, lamps, even floor mats for my truck! OF COURSE I have to have a Wolf train! I believe there are 13 cars that go with the set, including the latest "glow in the dark" boxcar.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you have a wolf?
I DO!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*No wolf*

I have had a couple Siberian Huskies. On one of my trips to Idaho (3 total) for the govt, I brought one back for a friend. I got it in Pocatello, Idaho. Not pure wolf of course! I really like the smoke, but I think I would want a microswitch in the line to turn it on and off as I wouldn't want to use it all the time.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep Siberians are actually high in wolf blood! 
I also have a Siberian, a Malamute, a Siberian/Malamute and they are all cool! Oh lets not forget the heeler and the Minature poodle (Remy's best friend).
You don't have to put a switch in for the smoke... It's run off of a function key from the decoder, just like turning on/off the head light.
You can also install function decoders in the cars to be able to turn the light on and off Via the controller too!
Don't know if there is enough room for a air driven smoke unit but that is the way to go, put's out a lot better smoke!


----------

